

C++ to be used in GCC itself. - Supermighty
http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2010-05/msg00705.html

======
parfe
>For example, I think constructors and destructors are pretty easy and hard to
misuse.

Someone is about to eat his hat.

~~~
csbrooks
Am I being naive when I say that I bet the programmers working on gcc could be
expected to know how to use constructers and destructors properly?

------
alexkay
Earlier discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1392601>

